# Should I?



## DianthasProphecy (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm working on a rough outline of my novel right now, and already have a rough map of the village my Main Character lives in. The novel will be involving a long trek across the country to retrieve someone who was kidnapped from the beginning village.
My question is, should I go ahead and get out my sketch pad and do a rough map of the country? I think it might make it easier to do my rough outline (it will be a trilogy most likely, so it'll take a while to reach the destination) if I have the map to figure out their route on. 

I just know once I start doing it, I'll keep working on it until I think it's perfect....
Any advice on this?


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (Apr 24, 2011)

I really only use maps as a reference for the place names and their locations, but I have created a brief map for my own novel.
They are very useful and are definitely worth doing, especially as your novel seems to revolve around the long journey.
It doesn't need to be perfect, unless of course you wish to include it in the novel, like place it at the beginning of the book, but even then it only needs to be something basic. The readers aren't looking for great artwork, they're reading the words


----------



## Fnord (Apr 24, 2011)

It might not hurt to have a very rough map at first, just to organize your thoughts in physical space.  It might not be a map you actually include with the story itself, but just helps you visualize where things are.  I always end up re-drawing a map of an area three or four times before the final version.  As long as you don't become too locked into it, forcing you to work in the space instead of working the space around your story, it can be a useful creative tool.


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 24, 2011)

If you need a reference, sure. I would hesitate before slapping it onto the finished product, but if you just need it in order to write the story, then go ahead. We all have tools to keep us organized.


----------



## DianthasProphecy (Apr 24, 2011)

Good points. 

Though I doubt any map I draw would ever be included in a book. Artwork is not my forte. I draw like a 5 year old.
I can do a mean stick-man though!


----------



## Fnord (Apr 24, 2011)

Ever since I was a little kid I always liked drawing maps of places that didn't at all exist.  Then it got in my head that I'd like to tell stories about places I drew.  There was the egg to my chicken of fantasy writing, I believe!


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (Apr 24, 2011)

I just uploaded my novel's map onto Photobucket. check it out if you wish. Remember, it's only to give me something to work from.
http://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb468/Realm-Wanderer/RealmMap.jpg


----------



## DianthasProphecy (Apr 24, 2011)

That's rather good. Did you use a program to make it?


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah I did. Photoshop CS5


----------



## Sigillimus (Apr 27, 2011)

That is actually really good, at least to me. What type of font did you use?


----------



## kiercoria99 (Apr 29, 2011)

Useful visual aides and organizing tools.  Depending on your level of need and desire for sophistication (otherwise known as TMI) it will help keep you focused, interested and working on your book, especially during those times the words aren't flowing.


----------



## Kate (Apr 29, 2011)

I find maps really helpful when writing about a made up place.  When I'm drawing them, I tend to think up more of the story along the way too.  
But they do take up a lot of time that would maybe be better spent writing. I've completed more maps than stories!


----------



## Kate (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh BTW, for map makers this might be of interest ----- Cartographers' Guild - The Front Page

There's more to making a map than some might think!

(kinda want to go and draw a map now!)


----------

